# Echo SRM 210



## mowalot (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi everybody! I was hoping to get a little help here. I have an Echo SRM 210 that I just started having some trouble with. It has become extremely hard to start. I choke it, prime it, pull about 10-15 times......it finally catches a little......then I back off the choke and get it to start by giving it full throttle while pulling. Then, it's like that car everyone used to have. Wait....I still have a truck like that. : ) You know the one that you have to give it just a little gas at all times or it will die. Any ideas? Where to start?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

check to see if the fuel filter is still attached tothe fuel line good place to start good luck


----------



## stampede_dude (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds to me like your engine is running lean. Look for a spring loaded screw on the side of the carb (don't take it out) and try unscrewing it maybe 1.5 turns.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

How old is the fuel?


----------



## mowalot (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Big Ed! The fuel filter is attached to the fuel line.


----------



## mowalot (Aug 23, 2006)

I tried adjusting tonight without any luck. Thanks! Also, the fuel is fresh. This weedeater is my main weedeater I use for all of my yards.


----------

